# Virga



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a video of the world premier of my very first commission _Virga_ at the 2013 soundSCAPE festival, written for an odd but interesting trio of Oboe, Bb Clarinet, and Alto Sax. I was pretty reluctant to show this piece to the world because it was the first piece I'd really written without the help of my recently retired composition teacher, but after the nice comments I've gotten and requests for repeat performances I figured it was time to stop worrying about what kind of reception it would get and just put it out there. You decide for yourself. Personally I think it has nice moments but doesn't hold together that well. I think I'm going to rework parts of it.


----------

